# Schools in VA - private or public?



## Nay78 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

We are moving over to the Fairfax County VA area (or possibly Arlington or Mclean) in a few months and I was hoping for some advice on schools. Here in Australia, our kids attend private school and Id really like to keep them private in the states, however I am told that the system is incredibly different and the fees are astronomical compared to here (We pay about $15,000 inclusive of 2 children in grades 4 and 7).
Any advice from people that have been in a similar position or perhaps have feedback on any of the schools (private or public) in the area would be greatly appreciated. We would like to choose the school before the house and we are coming over to check thisngs out in a few weeks so Id really like to have some idea of where to start!


----------



## Fjordlover (Mar 27, 2014)

I can't really comment on private schools, other that they are insanely expensive, and Northern Virginia is no exception, especially because a lot of embassy brats live there.

The public schools in Fairfax are some of the best in the nation. I have friends who are teachers in two of the local high schools, and the educational programs there are amazing! I would recommend the southern and western parts of the county (Centerville, Vienna, Fairfax) for the best schools. Arlington I can't say much about, though they have a mixed reputation (both good and bad areas-I get the impression that high income brackets send their kids to private schools there)

Good luck. I loved living in Virginia back in the day (I lived in Old Town, Alexandria), so best of luck with the move!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fjord lover - OT - Old Town was an awesome place.


----------



## Nay78 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Thank you!*



Fjordlover said:


> I can't really comment on private schools, other that they are insanely expensive, and Northern Virginia is no exception, especially because a lot of embassy brats live there.
> 
> The public schools in Fairfax are some of the best in the nation. I have friends who are teachers in two of the local high schools, and the educational programs there are amazing! I would recommend the southern and western parts of the county (Centerville, Vienna, Fairfax) for the best schools. Arlington I can't say much about, though they have a mixed reputation (both good and bad areas-I get the impression that high income brackets send their kids to private schools there)
> 
> Good luck. I loved living in Virginia back in the day (I lived in Old Town, Alexandria), so best of luck with the move!


Thank you very much for your response. Getting advice from people that know that place is incredibly helpful. Thanks again. x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Nay78 said:


> Thank you very much for your response. Getting advice from people that know that place is incredibly helpful. Thanks again. x


Hi, 

I live in Bristow, VA which is Prince William County just outside of Fairfax County. Public Schools are great. There are some teachers that are obviously better than others of course but overall just fine and no need for private schools. My wife who went to private schools most of her life in the US and abroad was hestitant, but now she is fine with public schools. Our 3 kids are still in Elemetary school but all levels of schooling have high standards. 

Just FYI, the cost of homes in Prince William County is lower compared to Fairfax. You can get a newer, larger home in Prince William County. Take a look at Haymarket, Bristow and Gainesville if is feasible for you to live in this area too. There are many people who commute from even farther than here to DC/Arlington etc. if that is what you will be doing. 

Feel free to ask me any questions about the area. 

Cleo


----------

